# First photo that i hope is not real... but i think it is



## Photo Lady (Dec 19, 2020)

and it is very sad to me.. thought i was just getting lucky to see a duck when i was crossing the bridge. but not so lucky duck i am afraid. There looks like there were other spots where the other ducks were sitting .. but they got out in time. Hoping it was a decoy...


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi! I pretty positive it’s a duck decoy. Haha I feel like a dumb blond..lol



https://www.google.com/search?q=redhead+duck+decoys&client=safari&channel=iphone_bm&prmd=sivn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwi2-abrpNvtAhXEt1kKHTaUAiUQ_AUoAnoECDEQAg&biw=414&bih=715&dpr=2


----------



## Winona (Dec 19, 2020)

Yeah-looks like a decoy. That’s ok. I watered fake plants for weeks before I realized that they didn’t need watering. Lol. Yes, I’m blonde.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 20, 2020)

Winona said:


> Yeah-looks like a decoy. That’s ok. I watered fake plants for weeks before I realized that they didn’t need watering. Lol. Yes, I’m blonde.



 That made me chuckle out loud.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2020)

so happy it turned out to be a decoy.. whew!!


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 20, 2020)

You know, freezing your subject to get them to stay still is cheating.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 20, 2020)

Winona said:


> Yeah-looks like a decoy. That’s ok. I watered fake plants for weeks before I realized that they didn’t need watering. Lol. Yes, I’m blonde.



I burned water while cooking once. Imagine that.


----------



## AlanKlein (Dec 20, 2020)

Maybe it was alive and hiding from foxes. Tyring to act as a decoy.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> You know, freezing your subject to get them to stay still is cheating.


You would have thought i would have been able to get a better photo... lol.. car was moving fast.. so thats my excuse and i am sticking to it lol//


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2020)

With all those little round duck spots in the ice i thought for sure he was left behind lol


----------



## Original katomi (Dec 22, 2020)

Look at the eye, if it was read the eye should have gone milky when it died. I had to look at the image for a time before making up my mind, then read other post.
Brill shot, you could use it to advertise the plight of wildlife


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 23, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> Look at the eye, if it was read the eye should have gone milky when it died. I had to look at the image for a time before making up my mind, then read other post.
> Brill shot, you could use it to advertise the plight of wildlife


thank you..yes your right.. it is all in the eye...


----------

